# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Καταγραφή υπηρεσιών TRWN

## fotos

*LAST EDIT: Πλέον η καταγραφή των υπηρεσιών θα γίνεται στα πλαίσια του project WiND (http://nodedb.trwn.gr και http://nodedb.trwn).*

Πιστεύω ότι καλό θα ήταν να γίνει και μια καταγραφή των υπηρεσιών που υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή, ώστε να γνωρίζουν όλοι και τι υπάρχει, που υπάρχει και με τι πρόσβαση, ποιός το παρέχει και ποιός είναι ο administrator. Αυτή η καταγραφή θα είναι και το αρχικό σημείο ώστε να φτιαχτεί μια αντίστοιχη σελίδα όπως το http://www.awmn.net/services/ όπου θα μπορούν οι νέοι να βρίσκουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του δικτύου. Θα κάνω edit όσο πιο συχνά μπορώ ώστε όλες οι υπηρεσίες να συνοψίζονται στο πρώτο post. Μετά μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε και την μεταφορά (ή δημιουργία) σε μια σελίδα στο site μας... (αφού το επανασχεδιάσουμε και αυτό...)

Το template για τα posts να είναι όπως παρακάτω και να περιλαμβάνει τα:
Κατηγορία: {Επικοινωνίας, Παιχνιδιών, Διαχείρισης & Monitoring, Ανταλλαγής αρχείων, Πολυμέσων, Internet, Λοιπα) (ξεδιάντροπα κλεμμένα από εδώ)
Υπηρεσία: {IRC, VoIP, DC++, κτλ. κτλ)
Κόμβος: {NodeDB ID #}
Πρόσβαση {Ασύρματη, Internet}
Διεύθυνση: ftp.trwn, http://www.trwn[:80] με προαιρετική καταγραφή πόρτας άμα η υπηρεσίες δεν τρέχει στην συνηθισμένη πόρτα
Adminisrator: {Username από NodeDB}

Λίγο πολύ με αυτή την σειρά ώστε να κατηγοροποιούνται εύκολα...

Ας κάνω την αρχή:
*Επικοινωνίας:*
[list:ed9b9]IRC, UoP, Ασύρματα, irc.trwn, undertaker & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9]Mail, UoP, Ασύρματα και Internet, mail.trwn(.gr), fotos & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9][/*:m:ed9b9][*]*Ανταλλαγής αρχείων:*
FTP, UoP, Ασύρματα και Internet, ftp.trwn(.gr), warchief & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[list:ed9b9]Πλήρες mirror του Debian για i386, sparc (oldstable, stable, testing, experimental, unstable)
[/*:m:ed9b9]Τι άλλο έχουμε εδώ;
[/*:m:ed9b9]
[/*:m:ed9b9][*]Torrent tracker, UoP, Ασύρματα, http://torrents.trwn, fotos & undertaker & cnms AT uop DOT gr, *Οδηγός για δημιουργία torrents εδώ*
[/*:m:ed9b9][*]DC++, UoP, Ασύρματα, dc.trwn:4111, fotos & undertaker & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9][/list:u:ed9b9][/*:m:ed9b9][*]*Διαχείρισης και Monitoring:*
Looking Glass, UoP , Ασύρματα & Internet, http://www.trwn(.gr)/lg/, xpapazaf & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9]Nagios, UoP , Ασύρματα & Internet, http://www.trwn(.gr)/nagios/, undertaker & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9][/*:m:ed9b9][*]*Παιχνίδια:*
Quake 3, UoP, Ασύρματα και Internet, games.trwn(.gr), fotos & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9][/*:m:ed9b9][*]*Λοιπά:*
Αλλαγής κωδικού @trwn.gr, UoP, Ασύρματα και Internet, www.trwn(.gr)/password/, fotos & cnms AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9]Weather, Hosted at UoP & Data from SV3CHF, Ασύρματα και Internet, weather.trwn(.gr), prokopis AT uop DOT gr
[/*:m:ed9b9][/*:m:ed9b9][/list :: :ed9b9]

Όλο το παραπάνω κείμενο είναι ανοιχτό σε διαβούλευση και ιδιαίτερα δεκτικό στις προτάσεις βελτίωσης!  :: 
Το ιδανικό θα είναι να καταλήξει σε ένα wiki (όταν στήσουμε ένα στο TRWN).

Καλή απογραφή!
-fot

ΥΓ. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να πω σε BB κώδικα, να *ΜΗΝ* κάνει urls κάποιο url-like κείμενο, όπως έκανε με το http://www.trwn[:80] (και θα ξακάνει εδώ!);;;;;

----------


## MerNion

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, σε λίγες μέρες (όταν με το καλό ξεπήξω, ελπίζω σύντομα) τα services του AWMN θα ενσωματωθούν στο WiND (έχουν γίνει οι αλλαγές απλά πρέπει να ανέβουν τα νέα αρχεία). Ετσι θα μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε τα services σαν addon στο WiND που ήδη έχετε.

----------


## fotos

Ναι το ξέρω, το είδα στο http://www.awmn.net/services/ που το ανέφερε αυτό. Αλλά επειδή και πάλι δεν γνωρίζω ποιές είναι όλες οι υπηρεσίες που έχουμε στο TRWN, πιστεύω ότι μια καταγραφή εδώ δεν είναι κακό πράγμα. Ίσως έτσι ξεκινήσει και καμία συζήτηση για το τί άλλο θα θέλαμε να έχουμε, ή έστω να αρχίσουμε να προβάλλουμε τις ήδη υπάρχουσες.

Πάντως κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσουμε να τις ενσωματώνουμε στο WiND (όπως επίσης πρέπει να κάνουμε και με τις IP). Σίγουρα μας ενδιαφέρει, κοιτάω συχνά πυκνά το TRAC του WiND για να δω τα τελευταία commits που έχουν γίνει. Θα έπρεπε να στείλω και τις δικές μου προσθήκες ... (διάφορα bug fixes, trivial add-ons).

----------


## Zakk

Α γειά σου fot.
Αυτό είναι.
Λίστα mail και υπηρεσιών, ωραία.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

http://weather.trwn.gr 

is that a valid trwn serice or what?!

----------


## fotos

Πιο valid δεν γίνεται... να είναι καλά ο μετεωρολογικός σταθμός του Προκόπη.
Τύφλα να έχει η ΕΜΥ!  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Κατηγορία: Eπικοινωνίας
Υπηρεσία: IRC + IRC services (Nickserv, Chanserv, κτλ)
Κόμβος: 3
Πρόσβαση Ασύρματη
Διεύθυνση: irc.trwn:6667
Adminisrator: undertaker & cnms AT uop DOT gr 

Προς το παρόν όχι διαθέσιμο μέσω internet. 
Για μελλοντική πρόσβαση, το συζητάτε με foto και warchief

Υ.Γ: Το έκανα υπόμνημα
Υ.Γ2: Από Ιανουάριο θα υπάρχει και διασύνδεση με το chat του DC++.

----------


## fotos

Την είχα ήδη καταγράψει... απλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν προσβάσιμη και από Internet. Γιατί να μην είναι ( αν είναι ασφαλής; ). Πάντως τώρα που προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ βγάζει Connection Refused.

Καλά έκανες και το έκανες υπόμνημα!
Άντε κάνε και κάμια άσκηση Βάσεις ΙΙ τώρα γιατί το deadline είναι αύριο!  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Δεν το είχα δει πως την είχες βάλει. Έχω βάλει να κάνει bind μόνο στο ασύρματο interface για λόγους ασφαλείας.

Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι ασφαλής να ανοίξει, ευχαρίστως την κάνω προσβάσιμη και από inet.

----------


## fotos

Να την περάσω ένα review και θα σου πω....

----------


## socrates

Μια εναλλακτική πρόταση καταγραφής (απλή και πρακτική) είναι το wahοο που έχουμε στήσει εμείς εδώ.

Όποιος από εσάς μπορεί να δει ασύρματες διευθύνσεις ας ρίξει μια ματια στο http://www.wahoo.awmn

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πολύ ωραίο το wahoo!

Επισυνάπτω screenshot για τα παιδιά που δεν έχουν awmn.

Μπορούμε να έχουμε τον κώδικα;

----------


## alg0

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται να ριξει μια ματια στο WAHOO tou awmn και εχει ιντερνετ 

http://peiler.ath.cx/heydude/nph-proxy. ... ahoo.awmn/

Βοοkmark (http://peiler.ath.cx/heydude/nph-proxy.cgi) εαν θελετε. 

Ειναι ενα proxy που δινει access στο AWMN και το εχω σηκωσει με τον αδερφο μου (Αliens) στο κομβο μας στην Αθηνα [awmn #1002]

----------


## alg0

> Να την περάσω ένα review και θα σου πω....


Πως παει το review επιθεωρητα Κλουζο ?  ::

----------


## fotos

> Πως παει το review επιθεωρητα Κλουζο ?


Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερα πολύ χρόνο.
Είναι και ο αδελφός μου εδώ, οπότε ακόμα λιγότερος χρόνος.

Η υπομονή είναι αρετή (ρώτα πόσο περιμέναμε για να δούμε ασύρματο...)  :: 
-fot

----------


## socrates

> Πολύ ωραίο το wahoo!
> 
> Επισυνάπτω screenshot για τα παιδιά που δεν έχουν awmn.
> 
> Μπορούμε να έχουμε τον κώδικα;


Κάνε ένα google search για το
WSN Links 3.15 

Έχουν γίνει κάποιες μικροαλλαγές για να ταιριάξει καλύτερα στις ανάγκες μας!  ::

----------


## fotos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από uNdErTaKeR
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο το wahoo!
> 
> Επισυνάπτω screenshot για τα παιδιά που δεν έχουν awmn.
> 
> Μπορούμε να έχουμε τον κώδικα;
> 
> 
> ...


Να πω την αλήθεια δεν μου άρεσε και πολύ! (Χα! Πάντα δικηγόρος του διαβόλου!  :: )
Δεν κάνει και τίποτα φοβερό, ούτε έχει και τίποτα φοβερά features... Άσε που πρέπει να το πληρώσεις! Ντάξει να πληρώσουμε, αλλά το πράγμα να είναι *ΚΑΛΟ*(R) όχι μέτριο.

Οπότε έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα κάτι καλύτερο που άνοιξε πρόσφατα ως open source και γενικά φαίνεται πιο professional:
PHP Link Directory

Είναι featureful (email notification, validatio, RSS κτλ. κτλ.)
και έχει demo εδώ: http://www.phplinkdirectory.com/demo

Αξίζει να στηθεί...

ΥΓ. Επειδή το ξέχασα ... το WSN Links θα το βρείτε εδώ: http://scripts.webmastersite.net/wsnlinks/

_(edit: διορθώνω τα ορθογραφικά μου λάθη...)_

----------


## xpapazaf

Γειά,

Φώτο προτείνω να κάνουμε το εξής:

Σε κάθε AP να βάλουμε το "τσιλισποτ" και να κάνει το εξής.Με το που κάνει οποιοσδήποτε ένα request προς το ασύρματο να του εμφανίζεται (όπως η σελίδα του login) μια σελίδα με όλες τις υπηρεσίες. Αυτή θα ενημερώνεται με νέες υπηρεσίες και έτσι κάθε ένας που μπαίνει είτε με laptop είτε είναι σταθερός client στο ασύρματο να ενημερώνεται!
Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να δουλεύει το firewall που έχει αυτό πάνω του αλλά ούτε και οι άλλες λειτουργίες περί ldap και τέτοια.Γνωρίζω πως έχεις δεί τον κώδικα του συγκεκριμένου πακέτου και μπορείς να το μοντάρεις.Εάν θες βοήθεια εδώ είμαι...

Επίσης να αναφέρω και την υπηρεσία του looking glass που έχω 
ασυρματικά : http://www.trwn/lg/
ιντερνετικα : http://www.trwn.gr/lg/

Μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα θα την βελτιώσω όπως επείσης και το πακέτο του QoS.

----------


## fotos

Αυτό είναι πανεύκολο και καλή ιδέα.
Ίσως για πρώτη σελίδα όταν συνδέεσε σε AP να σου βγάζει την σελίδα του PHP Link Directory / Wahoo ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Από πλευράς υλοποιήσης εάν δεν το υποστηρίζει ήδη, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι απλό. Υπάρχει και το nocat splash (ή κάπως έτσι λέγεται) που κάνει παρόμοια δουλειά. Θα το δούμε σίγουρα...

-fot

----------


## alg0

Προσωπικα προτείμησα το phpLinkDirectory και το setαρα στο server μου.
Ριχτε μια ματιά στο http://10.172.128.38/phpLD/ και σχολιάστε εάν σας αρέσει. Μελλοντικά θα μπει στο http://www.trwn[.gr]/services/ 

Eπισης για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε, υπάρχουν και αλλες υπηρεσίες που πρεπει να βαλουμε όπως π.χ. 

1. για το asterisk 
2. https://www.trwn/network/
3. network time server sto asyrmatix.trwn

Πως γινεται αλήθεια να γίνει public το cacti ?
δε διναται να βελτιώσουμε το δικτυο εαν δε γνωριζουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ για το traffic, τα patterns του κτλ κτλ

Τελος θα το βαλουμε σαν chillispot σε ολα τα Access Point

PS. Μια προσωπικη παρατηρηση ειναι οτι το torrent.trwn που λειτουργει εδω και εναν μηνα, εχει 40 torrents ολα και ολα. Προταση μου ειναι να μπαινουμε ολοι στο direct connect dc.trwn:4111 για να εχουμε ενα μερος να chattaroume να ανακοινωνουμε καινουργια dloads κτλ κτλ. Τα torrents δεν ειναι τοσο ευχρηστα (μου πειρε πανω απο 20 λεπτα να φτιαξω τα πρωτα μου .torrents) συγκριτικα με το direct connect.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Προσωπικα προτείμησα το phpLinkDirectory και το setαρα στο server μου.
> Ριχτε μια ματιά στο http://10.172.128.38/phpLD/ και σχολιάστε εάν σας αρέσει. Μελλοντικά θα μπει στο http://www.trwn[.gr]/services/


Μπράβο ! Πολύ καλό !

Ωραία προσπάθεια !

----------


## fotos

> Πως γινεται αλήθεια να γίνει public το cacti ?
> Δε διναται να βελτιώσουμε το δικτυο εαν δε γνωριζουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ για το traffic, τα patterns του κτλ κτλ


Public είναι:
Username: guest
Password: guest

Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει τρόπος να γλυτώσουμε το login καθώς το εργαλείο δεν το έστησα εγώ. Περαιτέρω απορίες για αυτό στον warchief.




> Τελος θα το βαλουμε σαν chillispot σε ολα τα Access Point


Ναι η ιδέα του papazaf είναι καλή. Θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα για να γίνει αλλά όχι τραγικά πράγματα.




> PS. Μια προσωπικη παρατηρηση ειναι οτι το torrent.trwn που λειτουργει εδω και εναν μηνα, εχει 40 torrents ολα και ολα. Προταση μου ειναι να μπαινουμε ολοι στο direct connect dc.trwn:4111 για να εχουμε ενα μερος να chattaroume να ανακοινωνουμε καινουργια dloads κτλ κτλ. Τα torrents δεν ειναι τοσο ευχρηστα (μου πειρε πανω απο 20 λεπτα να φτιαξω τα πρωτα μου .torrents) συγκριτικα με το direct connect.


Το πρωτόκολλο του DC++ είναι χάλια, απαράδεκτο και δεν ευννοεί την ποιότητα, παρά μόνο την μαζική μεταφορά (leeching). Δεν έχει (καλούς) clients για Linux / MacOS X, ενώ μέχρι και τον windows ψίλο-απαράδεκτος είναι.

Από την άλλη τα torrents πέρα από την δυσκολία του να τα φτιάξεις, στα παραπάνω φυσάνε (clients, quality), ειδικά στο κομμάτι του πρωτοκόλλου (multiple peers και άλλα ωραία). Οπότε εγώ προτείνω το ανάποδο: κλείστε το dc, ανοίξτε irc και φτιάξτε torrents. Ας κρατήσουμε το επίπεδο του δικτύου ψηλά!  ::   :: 

Εξ' αλλου το DC έχει πεθάνει εδώ και καιρό.
Σκέψου ... τι χρησιμοποιούνε όλοι στο Internet;

----------


## warchief

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alg0
> 
> Πως γινεται αλήθεια να γίνει public το cacti ?
> Δε διναται να βελτιώσουμε το δικτυο εαν δε γνωριζουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ για το traffic, τα patterns του κτλ κτλ
> 
> 
> Public είναι:
> Username: guest
> Password: guest
> ...


Βασικά τι γίνεται, το cacti δεν έχει built in επιλογή για να μην σου πετάει το login prompt κάθε φορά που ζητάς το index.php (και καλά κάνει). Οταν είναι για login υπάρχουν δύο λογαριασμοί. Αυτός του admin και αυτός του guest (του απλού χρήστη δηλαδή που μπορεί να δεί μόνο γραφήματα).

Αν σας την σπάει κάθε φορά να βάζετε username και password guest για να δείτε τα γραφήματα, μπορείτε να κάνετε bookmark στον browser το ακόλουθο link:

(wireless)
https://www.trwn/network/graph_view.php ... leaf_id=14 

(internet)
https://www.trwn.gr/network/graph_view. ... leaf_id=14

----------


## loser

http://trwn.gr/  ::   ::   ::   :: 

_(edit: by fot) Το διέγραψα εγώ ..._

----------


## fotos

> http://trwn.gr/


Όπα bugιά στο configuration του apache.
Θα το διερευνήσω αμέσως ...

Καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες!  ::  Thx!

_(edit: Okey το διόρθωσα)_

----------


## fotos

Πλέον οι υπηρεσίες θα καταγράφονται στο project WiND (nodedb.trwn.gr).
Αυτό είναι και το τέλος του thread.

-fot

----------

